# Anyone heard about Sicce CO2 Life?



## feilocity (May 24, 2010)

Has anyone heard about it? or tried it?
any feedback on how it is or where you can get it?


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Mmmm. Looks a lot like that Carbo Plus with the carbon pad with a different look and packaging. Personally, I would stay away from it.
If you need Co2 for your plants, get a pressurized system instead for around the same price plus the Co2 bottle would last you longer than 2 months before you would need to refill, as opposed to changing the carbon pad on the unit which I am not sure how much it would cost you.

You can try the DIY yeast Co2 method as well if you are starting out.

I checked out the website the Sicce Co2 life:
I pasted the stuff below:



> SICCE CO2 Life: The Safest and Easiest System On the Market!
> 
> CO2 Life is a patented carbon dioxide delivery system which does not require any bottles or other external equipment. It works using a carbon cartridge which ensures a continual and consistent release of carbon dioxide by electrolysis. CO2 Life does not create sudden pH changes to the aquarium.
> 
> ...


There is a lot of reading between the lines here. They may it sound like it is so easy and would solve all your problems.


----------

